# Saugeye at Hoover



## Catstalker1956 (Feb 25, 2013)

I am going to try my hand at Saugeye Fishing this year at Hoover. In the spring I have been able to fill the cooler with crappies and catfish so I am looking for a new challenge.
I am looking for some ideas on bait. Any suggestions on what I should buy to start with. If you could only take a few baits, what would you take?
Thanks in advance for all suggestions


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Jig and grub,jig and minnow,jig and nightcrawler and did I mention,jigs? Blade baits,swimbaits(joshys) too. You can catch them on just about anything really. Cranks,rattle baits,heck even spinnerbaits. Flukes can be good,inline spinners. The list is endless,but the staple is always a jig w/something.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Catstalker1956 said:


> I am going to try my hand at Saugeye Fishing this year at Hoover. In the spring I have been able to fill the cooler with crappies and catfish so I am looking for a new challenge.
> I am looking for some ideas on bait. Any suggestions on what I should buy to start with. If you could only take a few baits, what would you take?
> Thanks in advance for all suggestions


Good luck...saugeyes are very hard to find at hoover in numbers...at least for me...I catch one or two here and there bass fishing but thats it...seems like when I specifically target saugeyes I get zeroed...if I was gonna try for saugs I would try the other lakes like alum, buckeye, indian...just my opinion.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Catstalker1956 said:


> I am going to try my hand at Saugeye Fishing this year at Hoover. In the spring I have been able to fill the cooler with crappies and catfish so I am looking for a new challenge.
> I am looking for some ideas on bait. Any suggestions on what I should buy to start with. If you could only take a few baits, what would you take?
> Thanks in advance for all suggestions


The bite really heats up in Hoover may/June. Jigs tipped with wrms,harnesses with worms,And trolling/casting shad raps and flickers A hard all up on shallow flats 3-12 fow (vague I know,but true)... 
Also the flats in the backs of coves. If you fish it enough you will see boats working the popular flats


----------



## Catstalker1956 (Feb 25, 2013)

Does anyone drop shot for them?


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

I live right near Hoover and fish it a lot. Eyes can be tough in numbers depending on the time of year as stated above, though I have caught a lot of fish spring through June, after that I feel like they scatter when the water heats up. I still will be able to pull fish trolling but I like casting for limits way more. Baits that work on Hoover are no secret on this website... flickershads and worm harnesses produce well trolling and I have a lot of luck with big roadrunners and Joshy's. shoot me a PM sometime this spring when your gonna go out, I may be out there.


----------



## Raybo92255 (Feb 10, 2007)

Catstalker1956 said:


> Does anyone drop shot for them?


I drop shot Hoover a lot on the breaks and points. Get a lot of Crappie, some catfish and a few bass/white bass/perch that way. Rarely do I get a saugeye drop shotting. Get more saugeye trolling crawler harnesses and flicker shads.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If you want to catch saugeyes just fish for something else. Then you will catch them.


----------



## Rjallen683 (Sep 28, 2014)

Exactly what flathead 76 said. I limited out on saugeye at Hoover a couple years back fishing for crappie with crappie rigs.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Rjallen683 said:


> Exactly what flathead 76 said. I limited out on saugeye at Hoover a couple years back fishing for crappie with crappie rigs.


Isn't that how it is for every species....
Ya if your in the right spot at the right time saugeye are notorious for being accidentally caught. But so are every other species that swims.
But your going to catch way more bye doing your homework and studying the fish.
The best part about saugeye fishing is,year around a jig and favorite tail is the most versatile,and most consistent producer year around. And jigs catch everything. 
So I'd say your better off targeting saugeyeand accidentally catch other species why at it


----------



## Catstalker1956 (Feb 25, 2013)

Duck391 said:


> I live right near Hoover and fish it a lot. Eyes can be tough in numbers depending on the time of year as stated above, though I have caught a lot of fish spring through June, after that I feel like they scatter when the water heats up. I still will be able to pull fish trolling but I like casting for limits way more. Baits that work on Hoover are no secret on this website... flickershads and worm harnesses produce well trolling and I have a lot of luck with big roadrunners and Joshy's. shoot me a PM sometime this spring when your gonna go out, I may be out there.


Duck391 - I will shoot you an email when I go. I have been reading, looking at reports and studies done at Hoover. I have several areas picked out, I am stocking up on baits. I'm sure it will be a challenge. Thanks for all the advice and I will post the first few trips.


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

I learned this past year to go even shallower than I originally think to target saugeye on hoover.


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

Jig blade baits straight down on the South pool over underwater islands on the east side. That is what I see the tourney guys doing!


----------



## Catstalker1956 (Feb 25, 2013)

I would like to thank everyone for the information. A lot of good information, now it's time to give it a try.


----------

